# Hitachi M12V2 plunge lock problem to avoid



## AlanWS (May 2, 2007)

I have a Hitachi M12V2 (the powerful, ugly, inexpensive one) with the plunge springs removed for router table use. To avoid problems, if you remove the base, make sure to remove the lock lever first.

I recently took the base off to cut out the "ears" that prevented raising and lowering a panel raising bit, though they interfered less than the M12V ones did. (Cutting off the M12V ears is shown and explained on the woodshopdemos.com site.) I cleaned the base carefully before reassembly to avoid getting any metal filings into the router itself. I noticed a rattle as I inverted it, of something loose inside. The plunge lock lever no longer functioned. 

Here's what happened. The lock lever works by having a bolt (with left hand threads) push a little brass cylinder (#60 Lock Piece on the parts list) against one of the plunge rods. If you remove the base with the plunge rods, the little brass cylinder falls inside the router, and is a pain to get back out. 

All you need to do to prevent this is to unscrew the screw holding on the lock lever, pull off the lever, and turn (clockwise) out the bolt. Tip the router to get out the little brass cylinder. Now you can safely remove the base and plunge rods without causing a big headache.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Alan:

THe M12V was built the same way. I take out the columns and let the cylinder fall out. I turn the router on its' side and insert the cylinder with a pair of tweezers before putting in the columns. Just an alternative method if someone needs it.


----------

